# My Visit from the Sheriff's Deputy...



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2011)

Not having the best day in the world today.  I woke up with a splitting headache, so bad that I had to take something for it, and then I got sick from that.  All before my morning coffee.  Yay.

Then my wife took our dogs out into the backyard for their morning trot, and I heard them barking furiously at something.  I went outside and was on the tail end of hearing our neighbor cussing out my wife for letting our dogs 'attack him'.  I called the dogs in and we had breakfast.  Then the Sheriff's Department showed up.

As background...

We rent this house.  When we moved in, our landlord told us that the next-door neighbor's wife is afraid of dogs.  She apparently had a bad experience with the dog on the other side of their house from us, and she is afraid to go into her backyard when the other neighbor's dog is out.  He warned us to keep our dogs under control.

To that end, we do not let the dogs out unless one or both of us is with them.  They are never let out by themselves.  They are barky but they stay in the back yard and under our visual contact and verbal control at all times.

A few weeks later, I was mowing our yard and I saw that he had an electronics team putting up surveillance cameras on his house in his front yard.  He was working with them and pointing at me, making sure they aimed the cameras at our driveway before the opaque covers were put on.  The guy is literally monitoring us on closed circuit TV!  What?  We've never had a party, played loud music, had the police show up (until today), nothing at all except when my MiL passed away at our house and an amublance came a few months ago (and by the way, our landlord told us that the complained about the siren from the ambulance waking his baby.  So sorry, we'll try to die more quietly in the future).

Our first (and only, until this morning) interaction with our neighbor was right after we had moved in.  We were in the backyard with the dogs and he went out into his own backyard.  Our dogs ran to the edge of our property and barked at him.  He yelled at us, telling us that we had to keep those #&@* dogs on a leash at all times or he'd call the cops.  I went over and introduced myself, told him we understood the issue, but that our dogs were never out without us, and we'd keep them on our property and under our control at all times.  He continued to rant and shout about out-of-control dogs attacking him, his wife, and their newborn child.  I finally walked away, he just kept ranting.  I should also say that this was over a year and a half ago.  We have 30-foot-high shrubs bordering the property (fences are not allowed by the HOA), but planted so thickly that our dogs could not get through them if they wanted to, plus he (the neighbor) has put chickenwire at the base of the shrubs to keep out rabbits and whatnot from his garden.  No way the dogs can get through, they were just barking at him through the bushes; they could not even see him and he could not see them.  The whole time he was ranting at us, I could not even see him, I was talking back to a bush, for God's sake.

We haven't heard word one from the guy since then.  To be good neighbors, if we hear his back door open while we're out with the dogs, we bring them in immediately so that they won't even bark at him or his family.  If theyr'e out when we want to let the dogs out, we keep them in until he goes in.  On the rare occasion when they've had guests in the backyard all day and the dogs are ready to pop, we both go out together in the backyard with the dogs and guard the bushes on his side of the yard so the dogs won't bark at him.

So this morning, my wife was in the backyard with the dogs and she heard the neighbor come outside, but the dogs seemed to be ignoring the noise.  She guarded that side of the yard just to keep the dogs away.  But the neighbor has a compost pile outside of his backyard in a common open area that is not used by anyone (it's the back parking lot of a nearby shopping center, down a berm, and no one can use it, so it just open space).  This common open area is accessible by our yard and his; our landlord has a compost pile in the same area, although we don't use it.  Anyway, the dogs heard the noise and raced around the trees to the common area and started to bark at him.  He started shouting and my wife came running and called the dogs off; they did not touch him in any way - and they never have to anyone.  That's when I heard the noise and came outside and called the dogs in.  They came immediately when I called them and went inside, no problems.

So, back to the knock at the door.  The dogs started barking of course, and I asked my wife to put them in the bedroom and close the door.  I answered the door and there's a Sheriff's Deputy.  He got a complaint from the neighbor that our dogs 'attacked' him on his property.  He told us not to let the dogs out on him.  I assured him that the dogs were in the bedroom and asked him to come in.  He declined.  So I stepped outside.

I was then asked what kind of dogs they were.  Just mutts.  What kind of mutts?  Well, the boy is 70 pounds and the girl is about 60.  They're mixed breed, we think maybe yellow lab and perhaps some husky (the girl has one blue eye).  I offered to introduce him to the dogs, he said he did not want to see them.  He asked if they had any 'dangerous breeds' in them.  He would not say what kind of breed he meant, but I presume he meant Rotty or Pitt Bull or something, which no, definitely not.  Again I offered to show him, but he did not want to know.

He asked if our dogs had been in the neighbor's yard, we said no.  I tried to explain about the common area behind both of our houses, and offered to show it to him, but he refused to look at it.  He said _"so you admit the dogs were out of your control and in his property?"_  Uh, no, they were not on his property.  I tried to explain again, I even pointed to the part of it you can see through our front door looking out into the backyard, but he refused to even look through our door.  This kind of thing went on for awhile; he kept asking us if we 'admitted' that our dogs were on the neighbor's property and pretended he did not understand what a common area was; if it was not OUR property, then it had to be the neighbor's property.

Finally, he told us that we had to keep the dogs on a leash anytime they were outside, even in our own backyard.  He then got nasty.  He told me _"I'm glad I didn't have to shoot your dogs as I came up the sidewalk to your house just now."_  Yes, I'm glad too, but we never let our dogs outside in the front yard.  Then he told us about all the dogs he's shot recently, including one dog that ate half a lady's face in her living room and he had to shoot it right between the eyes and he wanted me to come out to his cruiser and look at the pictures; no thanks.  Then he told us that he had informed the neighbor to call Animal Control if he saw our dogs off a leash, and he told us that if Animal Control came out, they'd declare our dogs a _'dangerous breed'_ and put them down instantly, not to mention the huge fines we'd incur; we could even be arrested.  He said this without even seeing our dogs.

In the end, he managed to get my wife freaked out and nearly crying, the neighbor got away with calling her all sorts of vile names, and my dogs are confused and upset that they can't run round in our own backyard anymore.  I'm angry but there is nothing I can do about it.  The Sheriff's Deputy seemed to get a charge out of telling us all the things he could legally do to us and how he shoots dogs on sight if he thinks they are a dangerous breed, and was not even slightly interested in seeing or meeting the dogs himself, nor in seeing the backyard where the 'common area' is that he insisted must belong to the neighbor if it does not belong to us personally, which is BS and a lie.

What a great day.

Our 'dangerous breed' dogs:

http://youtu.be/nUKpIn-2LxU


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2011)

Time to move!  Having neighbors like that is no way to live!


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

Having police like that is no way to live either.  Good lord!  Every time I hear a story like this I am reminded that America and England might technically be on the same planet but you'd never really know it.

Mind you, I'd be brassed off with dogs barking at me through my fence every time they're out, I do confess.  But if talking with the neighbour didn't sort it out, I'd be calling the Council, not the Police.  A fellow four doors down from us is getting awful close to my doing that as I am sick to the back teeth of his yapping dogs.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Having police like that is no way to live either.  Good lord!  Every time I hear a story like this I am reminded that America and England might technically be on the same planet but you'd never really know it.
> 
> Mind you, I'd be brassed off with dogs barking at me through my fence every time they're out, I do confess.  But if talking with the neighbour didn't sort it out, I'd be calling the Council, not the Police.  A fellow four doors down from us is getting awful close to my doing that as I am sick to the back teeth of his yapping dogs.



When I said that our dogs bark, what I meant is that if we were to leave them out when the neighbor is out, they will bark at him through the hedges.  That's why we take them inside the moment he comes out, so that he does not have to put up with that kind of racket.  He's been barked at a grand total of two times in the year-and-a-half that we've been here.

And I just got off the phone with my landlord.  He got an earful from the guy earlier today also.  Seems the way he told it to my landlord, the dogs attacked him and he had to defend himself with a rake, beating them back and away from him.  I heard the entire encounter (which is why I came outside to see what the ruckus was).  It consisted of ten seconds of barking and him shouting curses at my wife.  If he had hit them with a rake there would have been other kinds of noises.  My wife was actually there when it happened and said no such thing occurred; he was pitching compost with a rake and they barked at him; she gave chase, called them off, and we all went inside while he screamed obscenities and threats.  Now I have to find out if I'm to be evicted.  Wonderful.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't even know what to say.  People suck sometimes.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Having police like that is no way to live either.



What exactly do you mean by that? What did this officer do other than advise Bill and depart? Albeit with poor customer service. Over here we get called for all sorts of things. Some that are within our scope of authority and some that are not. Either way when someone calls 911...we go.

I have to admit though, this guys demeanor seems to need some work. Some cops seem to think they have to give lectures when they are unnecessary.

This isn't the first time I've seen this "your police" stuff from you. I seem to recall posting a link to a Brit source saying that some racist treatment of your citizens by your Leo's is one of the sources of discontent behind your nations recent riots.

Having met some other nations coppers, we have more in common than we do differences imo. At least between "western" officers.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

If I have to tell you why a copper threatening to shoot your dogs is wrong, then I'm flabbergasted.

Or did I utterly fail to understand what BillM described?

Oh I just noticed the "Your police" bit - either that wasn't there before or I missed it.  All I can say is that when I say anything in-thread here, these are just my perceptions from what I've experienced of our Police in real life and what I've read and 'seen' of American Police on here and YouTube et al.  Being a law abiding sort, I don't get to see our Boys in Blue when they're at the sharp end, so I have no doubt that my views on our local coppers bear little relation to the Met (who have a terrible reputation going back decades).

In the end, it's an opinion and you know what the rule is about those when referencing their prevalence amongst the human population .


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> If I have to tell you why a copper threatening to shoot your dogs is wrong, then I'm flabbergasted.
> 
> Or did I utterly fail to understand what BillM described?


 
After you have been bitten by the doggie that "never bites" some coppers may indeed say such a thing as a warning. Some of us have indeed had to shoot the "family pet" after he attached himself to our leg. Not to gainsay Bill here but the officer was probably dispatched to a "vicious dog attack" call. You are judging this Leo's actions based on Bills story....not on what the officer may have thought he was walking into.

Im more objecting to the totalitarian implication behind US Leo's responding to a dog complaint. If the person calls 911 saying he was "attacked" we respond.

Was this officers attitude the best? Probably not, but the "your officers are..." stuff is starting to aggravate. Im sure I can find some sterling examples of what Brit Leo's "are" if I looked around too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 28, 2011)

> Oh I just noticed the "Your police" bit - either that wasn't there before or I missed it.  All I can say is that when I say anything in-thread here, these are just my perceptions from what I've experienced of our Police in real life and what I've read and 'seen' of American Police on here and YouTube et al.  Being a law abiding sort, I don't get to see our Boys in Blue when they're at the sharp end, so I have no doubt that my views on our local coppers bear little relation to the Met (who have a terrible reputation going back decades).
> 
> In the end, it's an opinion and you know what the rule is about those when referencing their prevalence amongst the human population .


 
Ok...understood.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2011)

I started several responses here and none of them seemed to do anything but be likely to wind you up even more, which is not my intention - so ... least said soonest mended I reckon.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> After you have been bitten by the doggie that "never bites" some coppers may indeed say such a thing as a warning. Some of us have indeed had to shoot the "family pet" after he attached himself to our leg. Not to gainsay Bill here but the officer was probably dispatched to a "vicious dog attack" call. You are judging this Leo's actions based on Bills story....not on what the officer may have thought he was walking into.



I agree that he had no idea what he was walking into, and I agree that everyone says their dogs never bite.  However, he asked for my 'side of the story' and then repeatedly refused to listen to me.

C=cop M=me

C: Are your dogs large?
M: Well, at 70 and 60 pounds, they're on the large side of medium.
C: So they're large.

C: Are your dogs mixed with 'dangerous' breeds?
A: No, we think they have golden lab and maybe husky in them, no pit bull or rotty.
C: So they're dangerous breed mixes.

C: Were your dogs on the neighbor's property?
A: No, they were in back of our house and in back of the neighbor's house, which is not anyone's property due to the inability of the original property owner (a store in back of us) to make use of it.  It's inaccessible except through our mutual back yards.
C: So you admit the dogs were on his property.

I offered to show the officer the property in question.  Nope.
I offered to show the officer the dogs.  Nope.
And then he had to make - at the end of the conversation - a series of threats, including how glad he was that he didn't have to shoot our dogs as he came up our front walk, despite my assertion that we don't let the dogs out in the front yard ever.  He actually wanted to show me photos of the woman whose face was bitten off and the dog he shot between the eyes last week.  He told me that a future call to Animal Control would result in the dogs being taken and immediately put down due to the fact that they were a dangerous breed - despite my insisting they are not, and his refusal to even look at the dogs.

You know I am former LE myself.  I appreciate all that the police do, and I stick up for them here and else where.  I did not mention to this officer that I had any LE experience, but he clearly was angry and had a problem with my wife and I, despite our doing nothing to provoke him, we never argued with him, and we simply apologized profusely and said _"yes, sir, yes, sir"_ a lot.  My wife was terrified and near tears.

If I didn't state it clearly before, let me say it now; the man acted like an *** with a badge.  But that's the way it goes, there is nothing to be done about it.

I've had another discussion with my landlord; he's going to let us stay until our lease is up.  Then we have to go.  Like we'd stay here another minute in any case.  I'm very sorry this has happened, but I still have no idea just what the heck it is I've done wrong.  My dogs barked at the man.  I'm sorry.  We got them back in the house ASAP.  They did not _'attack' _him, despite what he told my landlord.

How would you have handled it?


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 28, 2011)

Minus the threats, pretty much the same thing. Listen to both sides...see that nobody had actually been bitten...file it with animal control and clear the call. This sounds like some hamhanded attempt at "advisement" to me. Im sure you know what im talking about being former LE.

This situation alone was all it took for the landlord to deny a lease renewal?

Btw...my beef is more about a nationwide broadbrushing than it was about your specific incident. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## granfire (Aug 28, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> What exactly do you mean by that? What did this officer do other than advise Bill and depart?


How about not investigating?
He was hoping to come out and getting to shoot a couple dogs. Sorry, but a person bragging about shooting an animal is sick. I make exceptions for hunters, but barely. 



> Albeit with poor customer service. Over here we get called for all sorts of things. Some that are within our scope of authority and some that are not. Either way when someone calls 911...we go.


so he went. He did not look at anything...



> I have to admit though, this guys demeanor seems to need some work. Some cops seem to think they have to give lectures when they are unnecessary.


psych eval....


----------



## harlan (Aug 28, 2011)

Same as you. Sounds like a no-win situation, but until you move, I'd be proactive in protecting my family from this guys maliciousness. Get a laptop and window cam put in right away and simply put it on every time the dogs go out. Also, consider muzzle and being regular with the outside times. Call the town and the HOA to get in writing the specifics about leashes. (Are the dogs supposed to be leashed even while on the property?) Talk to a lawyer. This guy isn't going away and isn't going to stop. Then, I would discuss the officer's demeaner, and show your transcript, to the department with the lawyer in tow.



Bill Mattocks said:


> How would you have handled it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2011)

> This situation alone was all it took for the landlord to deny a lease renewal?



Yeah.  He's kind of funny.  I don't think we ever saw eye-to-eye, but we were introduced by a mutual friend.  He used to live in this house and he's friends with the neighbor; they get together all the time.  He's quite concerned with 'property values' and 'community relations'.  I think he rented us the house because he had to, due to financial conditions at the time.  We rented the house because it had what we needed.  Neither of us has every been exactly at ease with the other.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 28, 2011)

The more I interact with humans the more I enjoy the company of my dogs.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> What exactly do you mean by that? What did  this officer do other than advise Bill and depart? Albeit with poor  customer service. Over here we get called for all sorts of things. Some  that are within our scope of authority and some that are not. Either way  when someone calls 911...we go.
> 
> I have to admit though, this guys demeanor seems to need some work. Some  cops seem to think they have to give lectures when they are  unnecessary.
> 
> ...


I agree, to a point.

I only have Bill's side.  It may be that the deputy was trying to end the call as quick as he can, so no, he doesn't want to see the dogs.  No, he doesn't want to see the backyard.  He knows the neighbor is a pain in the *** but he's over a barrel, and has to do something.  I wasn't there.  

Bill -- if you're as upset with the treatment as you seem to be, you know the drill.  Call the guy's supervisor.  Talk to him; it doesn't have to be a full, formal complaint, even.

I would suggest pushing to get your side down, as well as the neighbor's.  And I'd go to the homeowner's association, too.  Otherwise, you may discover decisions have been made without you.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2011)

And having caught the rest of the thread -- you're already behind.  

You're in a no-win situation -- but I'd definitely still suggest getting your side of the story down for real.  Call the deputy's supervisor, or talk to Animal Control yourself.  You don't want them to use the next instance of barking or whatever to support showing up at your door with an order to seize and destroy the dogs.  

Do I think the neighbor is over-reacting?  Yeah, I do.  Do I think the cop could and should have handled it better?  Yeah.  But you're the outsider at the moment.  Protect yourself, and start looking for a new place.  I don't know how much is left on the lease -- but it sounds like your landlord just may work with you on breaking it, if you can find something fairly soon.


----------



## David43515 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hope things work out alright in the end Bill. Take care.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes, we are looking for a new place.  I really do not want to move at this time, but I may have no choice.  It's unfortunate.  I agree that the neighbor is over-reacting; in fact, I think he's got some kind of issue with dogs.  The cop?  Well, I would have been just fine with "Keep your dogs on a leash or you will be visited by Animal Control and you won't like it."  I did not need the threats to shoot them, nor the basic presumption that I am a liar - my dogs large, dangerous breed mix, and they invaded the neighbor's yard.  Why did he ask if he had no interest in my answer?  If he didn't care, you'd think he wouldn't have asked, rather than ask and then disregard my statements and refuse to look with his own eyes.  I find that irritating. 

However, I also don't think it's worth filing a beef with his supervisor over.  The one thing I do not need is to have a file with the local SO, for any reason.  I have been off the radar all my life, never in trouble, never any reason for anyone to keep my name on a list.  I like it that way.  I'm just ticked off; when people make my wife scared and nearly in tears, it gets my blood up.


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems to me like it's time for you to get a new hobby Bill, you know, something to take their minds off your dogs.

 If you are not into Heavy Metal Rock Bands then might I suggest.....Fly one of these babies around your backyard and the "non-restricted airspace" over your next door neighbours house.....

[yt]OL4BF8VzMgM [/yt]


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes, we are looking for a new place.  I really do not want to move at this time, but I may have no choice.  It's unfortunate.  I agree that the neighbor is over-reacting; in fact, I think he's got some kind of issue with dogs.  The cop?  Well, I would have been just fine with "Keep your dogs on a leash or you will be visited by Animal Control and you won't like it."  I did not need the threats to shoot them, nor the basic presumption that I am a liar - my dogs large, dangerous breed mix, and they invaded the neighbor's yard.  Why did he ask if he had no interest in my answer?  If he didn't care, you'd think he wouldn't have asked, rather than ask and then disregard my statements and refuse to look with his own eyes.  I find that irritating.
> 
> However, I also don't think it's worth filing a beef with his supervisor over.  The one thing I do not need is to have a file with the local SO, for any reason.  I have been off the radar all my life, never in trouble, never any reason for anyone to keep my name on a list.  I like it that way.  I'm just ticked off; when people make my wife scared and nearly in tears, it gets my blood up.


Bill -- you can talk to a supervisor without filing a complaint.  "Hey, Deputy Dog came to my house today.  I don't want to file a formal complaint... but is this how you want the guy talking to people?"  That way, you're leaving it in the supervisor's hands to handle with anything from a "Hey, man... watch what you say" to the deputy all the way up to "Thank you, sir, that guy's been a problem for years, and we just haven't been able to do anything.  We'd LIKE you to file a formal complaint..."


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 28, 2011)

How about this for why the cop was pissy:

The Sheriff Dept's angle: the Sheriff's Deputy plays the bad cop come down hard on Bill to insure the Deputy never has to deal with that call again. Domestic calls like this situations are too much drama for his liking.  Prior to showing up at Bill's the Deputy has made up his mind to resolve the situation by being a real ***. His game is from past lessons learned and probably other things,  the Deputy doesn't want to show up as the nice cop, all touchy feely. If he did it would  mean he has to treat the situation as if he was the parent having to bickering adults acting like kids try and have them work things out. He would be putting effort  and time in having both parties come to a fair and admirable solutions, deescalating the situation to he could mediate communication, determine the truth, and come up with a solution. As well as to avoid both parties turning their anger and drama on him. Making him the common enemy while yelling and screaming at each other. By no means is this cop going to get caught in the middle of that dog poop. He wants to avoid that and get his butt out of there quickly, and not have to come back.  The Deputy's strategy is to throw the hammer down on Bill. Intimidating Bill into complacence, is the simplest solution for the cop. IF Bill complies, taking the cop's barking to heart, Bill will never let his dog's out again into the yard. Problem solved, he never has to come back and avoids mediating the problem. And most of all the insurance of Bill's compliance will  stop the incessant annoying whiner calls the Sheriff's dept. get's from Bill's neighbor about Bill's barking dogs.  

Or


Bill, pissed the cop off when the cop got to the house and the cop was making Bill pay for it. The cop may have not liked Bill's political views here on MT. Or didn't like Bill's first impression at all.  Am just saying it could be a possibly.

If that cop has to come out to Bill's house again over the same issue you can bet he will really make Bill's life hard.


----------



## 72ronin (Aug 28, 2011)

Just my 2c

Best thing to have done at some point was to get an extendable lead, one that can give the dogs a lot of freedom/length to move and yet remain in contol of the owner.
At the point of the dogs leaving your yard, to enter the area behind, not in control of owner (unleashed=uncontroled) thats where you are putting your dogs at risk.

Frankly speaking, Its easy to become impatient when owners attempt to state that the dogs are harmless or are fine off the lead. The important information the officer established/worked with, is that the dogs exited your property off a leash. Verbal command/obedience is not control.

Sounds like you have some wonderful dogs there Mr Mattocks. They need your protection just as much as they serve you with. Best to never give them access to the public domain unrestrained.


----------



## Flea (Aug 29, 2011)

In the short term, hie thee to a dog trainer!  Even if they don't actually _need_ it, it would be very helpful to have some documentation from a pro that you're making a concerted effort, and that the dogs actually aren't aggressive or otherwise problematic.

As for the cameras focused on your driveway, wouldn't that fall under some kind of stalking or peeping-tom law?

Whatever you do, best of luck.  Bad neighbors suck and can sap all the quality out of one's life.  Get out of there.  They're just going to escalate on the dog issue because they can.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah... time to move. I'm a dog person. I would take a dog over about 95% of the population today. 

As far as the LEO... I personally think he was out of line. Professionally out of line. I'm not questioning his job or handling of the job, but his mannerism & temperment leave a lot to be desired of a LEO. In talking with LEO's I know personally & have known for years, the job is as much a PR job as a LE job. Personally I'd call the ASPCA & PETA on him & the department as I move. I'd also pay a visit to his supervisor as well as mentioned. 

Your neighbor... think about how miserable that sap's life is. Anybody that miserable looks for any excuse to doff some of their misery on anybody at the slightest provocation & instance. You could've had no dogs, but birds & this guy could've decided the wifey was a victim of a mad parakeet attack once to rival a Hitchcock story & you'd have the same thing happen. 

Best thing for everybody, your dogs included, is to remove them to a location where they aren't walking around in their yard & space with a literal target on their backs. Leave the miserable bastard next door to wallow in his life as he calls it.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope your neighbor is out driving drunk and runs over that deputy.

I know, I know, that's a childish, drastic response from me. But I do not care and hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

UPDATE:  Just got a visit from Animal Control.  She was a nice lady.  Apparently, the neighbor was not happy that the Sheriff's Deputy did not issue us a citation and take the dogs, so he called Animal Control this morning - the dogs have only been out on a leash with us holding the other end of the leash since yesterday's visit from the SO.  The neighbor apparently told her that he had to defend himself from our dogs which invaded his property and attacked him viciously; when questioned, he admitted he had 'probably' not been bitten, but he could not be sure.  The Animal Control lady told him if there was a bite, she'd take the dogs; if not, then no, she would not take them.  He backed down.   She gave us our one and only warning; if he complains again, founded or unfounded, she takes the dogs.  I'm wearing a huge happy hat now.  What a great day.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 29, 2011)

Indeed that's a good thing, but based on her statement if that miserable waste of skin gets a boil on his ***, your dogs could be made to suffer for it. 

At this point, since an *** whipping is out of the question for such a manly man that he is, I'd consider legal action of some kind.


----------



## JohnEdward (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill you got to train your dogs not to bark at him, but instead pee on him. One quick shot is all it takes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2011)

This is infuriating.  I think tons of good advice has already been shared.  I can only empathize, Bill.  I have had big, lovable, friendly dogs all my life and I just don't know how I'd react.   I think that being careful around dogs is just being responsible, particularly if you don't know the dogs and with a new born in the house.  I don't think my two dogs (both around 110 lbs) would ever snap or hurt my 3 year old, but I also never leave them alone in a room together.  

At the same time, this guy's actions are irrational and sound unjustified.  It sounds like there's history that predates you and you're just the unlucky recipient of the fallout.  

Is the guy completely unreceptive to talking this out like adults?  

Also, are electric/invisible fences any kind of an option for you?  They don't work for some dogs.  Also, can you look into a simple dog run?  If your dogs are like mine, they're inside dogs that spend most of their time with you guys, and really only go out to take care of business.  If that's true, can you get away with a small, portable dog run?  They're not too expensive, and could come in handy whether you stay in this house or move.

Another thing that occurred to me is that this guy seems suspicious.  I would wonder why he's got cameras on your house, and is trying to neutralize your alarm system (aka your dogs).  Is he staking you guys out for some reason?


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> _if he complains again, founded or unfounded, she takes the dogs_. I'm wearing a huge happy hat now. What a great day.



Thats BS and sounds like another "advisement" to me. On what grounds? Especially after she already found that the guy lied the first time. If your dogs are licensed and have their shots you would have grounds to sue if they took and destroyed your property (which in the eyes of the law pets are). 


PS- 





> Apparently, the neighbor was not happy that the Sheriff's Deputy did not issue us a citation and take the dogs, so he called Animal Control this morning



It sounds like this deputy didn't make either side happy.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 29, 2011)

Buka said:


> I hope your neighbor is out driving drunk and runs over that deputy.
> 
> I know, I know, that's a childish, drastic response from me. But I do not care and hey, I can dream, can't I?



I don't know whats worse..your post or that someone "liked" it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Is the guy completely unreceptive to talking this out like adults?



I have only spoken to him once, through our hedges, without seeing him, and it was mainly him screaming obscenities at us through them until I gave up and walked away.  So I'm going to go with 'yes, he is unreceptive.'



> Also, are electric/invisible fences any kind of an option for you?  They don't work for some dogs.  Also, can you look into a simple dog run?  If your dogs are like mine, they're inside dogs that spend most of their time with you guys, and really only go out to take care of business.  If that's true, can you get away with a small, portable dog run?  They're not too expensive, and could come in handy whether you stay in this house or move.



We have the electric fence.  We ran it around the open area behind our house to give our dogs more room to roam.  We have since been informed that this is an 'iffy' legal area.  The zone we're talking about is not 'public' since no one can get to it except through my backyard or my neighbor's backyard; it technically belongs to the shopping center behind our house, but they cannot access it from their side, it's behind a huge berm.  So it's someone else's property but the person who owns it can't use it.  Both my landlord and my neighbor have established compost piles out there behind our own property lines, basically doing what is called a 'taking' of the land, which is legal (law of adverse possession).  Eventually, the landlord or my neighbor could file for legal ownership of the land, since they have 'taken it' and are using it.



> Another thing that occurred to me is that this guy seems suspicious.  I would wonder why he's got cameras on your house, and is trying to neutralize your alarm system (aka your dogs).  Is he staking you guys out for some reason?



I do not know.  I am told he is 'odd'.  He's an electronics engineer, who didn't leave his parents house or marry until he was 40, and then he went overseas for a month and came back with a Chinese bride.  They just had a child, and the landlord said he's so overprotective of the child that when the came over to visit the landlord with the child, he refused to put the child down on the carpet, concerned for dirt and diseases.  This is just what I've been told.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill sorry to hear about the troubles with the nighbors (had dogs most of my life 3 of them now).
I'd be pissed about the whole thing as well. 
Just one question does the whole area not allow fences or just this paticular HOA?

Good fences make good neighbors (IMHO). Might be something to keep in mind if/when you move.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Bill sorry to hear about the troubles with the nighbors (had dogs most of my life 3 of them now).
> I'd be pissed about the whole thing as well.
> Just one question does the whole area not allow fences or just this paticular HOA?
> 
> Good fences make good neighbors (IMHO). Might be something to keep in mind if/when you move.



Yeah, it's just this HOA that doesn't allow fences.  We had a fence when we lived in NC, and when we leave this house, we'll definitely make sure it has a fence around the backyard or we can put one up.  I'm a little afraid now, though; it appears that this county is pretty strict about dogs.  We were asked if we had current rabies shots and dog registration tags; we do.  We had to produce the paperwork instantly when the Animal Control lady was here; if we hadn't had them, the dogs would have been taken just for that (fortunately, we obey the law, and yes, we're up to date, we agree with and support such measures to keep dogs vaccinated and registered).  It's a good thing my wife had the paperwork handy and could produce it instantly.  We were told that if the dogs get off our property, we lose them.  If we have a fence and they jump or tunnel out, we lose them.  If they bite anyone of course we lose them (as I would expect).  If they frighten people with their barking, we lose them if it is a repeated incident.  If people come on our property and the dogs bite them but the people are not charged with home invasion (for example, if they are just trespassers) we lose them.  If the dogs are a 'dangerous breed' we lose them (and we questioned the lady, she did agree that our dogs do not look like a dangerous breed mix to her, but she said in some cases, that's up to a court to decide).  In short, if the dogs offend anyone, we could have them taken away.  I really did not know that when we moved here.  Lots of people have dogs on our block.  There is a 'bark park' just up the road that is 16 acres of fenced parkland where you're allowed to let the dogs roam free with other dogs if you have a permit (we do) and it's very popular, but she told us that if our dogs bite a person there or attack other dogs, they can be taken from us for that, too.

In short, the county appears to be somewhat anti-dog.  That's really unfortunate.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, it's just this HOA that doesn't allow fences. We had a fence when we lived in NC, and when we leave this house, we'll definitely make sure it has a fence around the backyard or we can put one up. I'm a little afraid now, though; it appears that this county is pretty strict about dogs. We were asked if we had current rabies shots and dog registration tags; we do. We had to produce the paperwork instantly when the Animal Control lady was here; if we hadn't had them, the dogs would have been taken just for that (fortunately, we obey the law, and yes, we're up to date, we agree with and support such measures to keep dogs vaccinated and registered). It's a good thing my wife had the paperwork handy and could produce it instantly. We were told that if the dogs get off our property, we lose them. If we have a fence and they jump or tunnel out, we lose them. If they bite anyone of course we lose them (as I would expect). If they frighten people with their barking, we lose them if it is a repeated incident. If people come on our property and the dogs bite them but the people are not charged with home invasion (for example, if they are just trespassers) we lose them. If the dogs are a 'dangerous breed' we lose them (and we questioned the lady, she did agree that our dogs do not look like a dangerous breed mix to her, but she said in some cases, that's up to a court to decide). In short, if the dogs offend anyone, we could have them taken away. I really did not know that when we moved here. Lots of people have dogs on our block. There is a 'bark park' just up the road that is 16 acres of fenced parkland where you're allowed to let the dogs roam free with other dogs if you have a permit (we do) and it's very popular, but she told us that if our dogs bite a person there or attack other dogs, they can be taken from us for that, too.
> 
> In short, the county appears to be somewhat anti-dog. That's really unfortunate.



And what county is that if ya don't mind me asking. I think I'll avoid it whith my dogs especially the one that barks the most, all 17# of her


----------



## clfsean (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In short, the county appears to be somewhat anti-dog.  That's really unfortunate.



Time to get the hell out of that county at the bare minimum.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> And what county is that if ya don't mind me asking. I think I'll avoid it whith my dogs especially the one that barks the most, all 17# of her



http://www.oakgov.com/petadoption/animal_control/


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Time to get the hell out of that county at the bare minimum.



The problem is that the other counties nearby have big crime problems.  Six of one...


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 29, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Thats BS and sounds like another "advisement" to me. On what grounds? Especially after she already found that the guy lied the first time. If your dogs are licensed and have their shots you would have grounds to sue if they took and destroyed your property (which in the eyes of the law pets are).
> 
> 
> PS-
> ...



Having seen some of the "vicious dog" statutes around the country -- it could be possible.  Some of them are pretty messed up, and "a history of attacks" is all it takes to initiate the proceedings.  Bill would have the right to challenge it in court -- but that's time and money, versus complying with a simple seizure order.

From Bill's account, the deputy was an ***.  I suspect he's had some problems with dogs himself, and has zero tolerance.  On one level, I want to say it was like the guy I had to tell not to walk his dog in a park one night.  We were chasing some kids out, and the guy comes up walking his dog.  The kids asked "Isn't he trespassing, too?", and so I was stuck telling the guy essentially that he couldn't walk his dog in the park, or else.  No, I didn't really care, and I wouldn't have said anything -- but the kids were still right there and had directly addressed the issue.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 29, 2011)

**** like this is why I prefer to not have neighbors. Sorry you have to go through this, Bill. It sounds as though the first deputy to respond might be a relative of your asshat neighbor. It also sounds like the system is stacked against you-a good lawyer might help, but maybe you should look for another place to live.

If it were me, I'd be tempted to build a high-frequency generator  and point itat the guy's house, so that he, his wife and his little baby eventually become psychotic. Or order kiddy-porn in his name and have hard-copies delivered to him by mail-and then call the cops-with the mail-order bride and all, this one is especially believable. Or plant marijuana in his compost pile, or, better yet, opium poppies. The IRS has a hotline for reporting tax-cheats-he might be a good candidate for that, too. 

Or I might do* all *those things. Not recommending that *you* do _any_ of those things, _especially the first one_,-*that would be wrong.* I'm just pointing out whhy I prefer not to have neighbors......:lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

This is the back yard tree 'fence' that borders both of our property.  The trees or bushes or whatever they are are over 30 feet high, and the neighbor has strung a chickenwire fence at the base, so the dogs cannot get into his yard through mine; I could not walk or crawl through it either.  So this is where he first said that the dogs 'attacked him' a year and a half ago; they were standing at the trees barking at him in his yard, while he yelled obscenities at us.

View attachment $100_3692.jpg

This is the 'common' back area that is not my property and not his property.  We used to let the dogs go back here; obviously we won't do that any more.

View attachment $100_3695.jpg

This is the back yard fence of the neighbor.  According to my wife, he was standing at the fence, on his side of it, pitching grass clippings over the fence into the common area. The dogs were standing the 'common area' side of the fence and barking at him.  This is the fence he claims they jumped over and attacked him in his yard; my wife was there and denies it.  He also claims that he was forced to defend himself against our dogs with a rake; I heard the barking and came outside immediately; it was just barking.  Not snarling, not snapping, and certainly not the kind of noise a dog makes if you hit it with a rake.  The dogs never crossed onto his property and he never left his.  I do not know how someone can be attacked like that.  When questioned by the Animal Control officer, apparently he pointed out the fragile nature of the fence and stated that 'well they could have', which is not the same thing as saying they did.  But he still insists they were on his property, even while admitting they were not.  Which is impossible.  When I pointed that out to the Animal Control lady, she shrugged.

View attachment $100_3697.jpg


----------



## clfsean (Aug 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> if it were me, i'd be tempted to build a high-frequency generator  and point itat the guy's house, so that he, his wife and his little baby eventually become psychotic. Or order kiddy-porn in his name and have hard-copies delivered to him by mail-and then call the cops-with the mail-order bride and all, this one is especially believable. Or plant marijuana in his compost pile, or, better yet, opium poppies. The irs has a hotline for reporting tax-cheats-he might be a good candidate for that, too.



damn that's stuff worth remembering!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> **** like this is why I prefer to not have neighbors. Sorry you have to go through this, Bill. It sounds as though the first deputy to respond might be a relative of your asshat neighbor. It also sounds like the system is stacked against you-a good lawyer might help, but maybe you should look for another place to live.
> 
> If it were me, I'd be tempted to build a high-frequency generator  and point itat the guy's house, so that he, his wife and his little baby eventually become psychotic. Or order kiddy-porn in his name and have hard-copies delivered to him by mail-and then call the cops-with the mail-order bride and all, this one is especially believable. Or plant marijuana in his compost pile, or, better yet, opium poppies. The IRS has a hotline for reporting tax-cheats-he might be a good candidate for that, too.
> 
> Or I might do* all *those things. Not recommending that *you* do _any_ of those things, _especially the first one_,-*that would be wrong.* I'm just pointing out whhy I prefer not to have neighbors......:lfao:



As much as it is fun to think about revenge, and believe me when I say I have a fertile imagination AND I used to read the various George Hayduke books with relish, I also do not want to be involved in any kind of litigation, spat, argument, or anything.  My life is too full of other bad things right now to even consider what the consequences could be of engaging in any form of escalation or tit-for-tat.  I mean, even on the mild side, my wife and I were talking at lunch today about what else he could bring down on us that he hasn't already; we realized he might also call the HOA on us. We realized that his 'fences' are not legal by HOA rules, so we could call the HOA on him if we wanted to, but really, that's not the kind of thing we're interested in.  We just want to finish up our lease here and find another place to live.  When we're quit of this place, we're quit of him and that's life.  I am not into grudges or revenge; it would only eat me up inside, assuming I didn't end up getting in legal trouble for it.  But it's fun to dream sometimes, yeah.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> . I am not into grudges or revenge; it would only eat me up inside, assuming I didn't end up getting in legal trouble for it. But it's fun to dream sometimes, yeah.




THere is no justice when the scales are bent by a corrupt and criminal government. 

Rather than revenge, I think of such things as just acts, and sleep like a child

Not dreams. *My* reality. Like I said, though, one of a few reasons why I prefer not to have neighbors at all.......Ideally,, the frequency emitter would have to go in the guy's basement, anyway, and that would be against the law. If it  were mounted on a roof or a tree, though, and pointed it at a window on his house-a nice big one that would vibrate just right-then..:lfao:....of course, you can probably find plans for such a thing with the right kind of Google search, or maybe even find _someone _to get one from, but I'm still not recommending that you do anything like that.....:lfao:


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

ahhh, the planning of such misdeeds is such fun! :lol:
(you can also sign him up for gay porn....)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> THere is no justice when the scales are bent by a corrupt and criminal government.
> 
> Rather than revenge, I think of such things as just acts, and sleep like a child
> 
> Not dreams. *My* reality. Like I said, though, one of a few reasons why I prefer not to have neighbors at all.......Ideally,, the frequency emitter would have to go in the guy's basement, anyway, and that would be against the law. If it  were mounted on a roof or a tree, though, and pointed it at a window on his house-a nice big one that would vibrate just right-then..:lfao:....of course, you can probably find plans for such a thing with the right kind of Google search, or maybe even find _someone _to get one from, but I'm still not recommending that you do anything like that.....:lfao:



When I first moved up here from NC, I was looking at a house that I thought maybe we could buy with cash outright near here (yeah, the market is that depressed) and I went to look at it; I took a camera to take photos since my wife was still in NC.  The neighbor lady came out and asked what I was doing; a perfectly normal reaction, and so I explained myself to her.  She told me that no, I was not interested in buying the house, I was spying on her, because the state of Michigan has had her under surveillance for years for being pro-life and they put things in her food and water.  I realized she was a nutter, knew we would not want to be living next door to her, and left.  Later, looking at the photos of the house, I noticed that at one time or another, previous owners had put up not one, not two, but three satellite dishes.  My wife and I were talking about the loony-tunes lady on the phone that night and looking at the photos, and I got an evil thought; I said we should buy the place, get up on the roof, and point all the satellite dishes at her house.  But that would be so wrong (LOL).


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When I first moved up here from NC, I was looking at a house that I thought maybe we could buy with cash outright near here (yeah, the market is that depressed) and I went to look at it; I took a camera to take photos since my wife was still in NC.  The neighbor lady came out and asked what I was doing; a perfectly normal reaction, and so I explained myself to her.  She told me that no, I was not interested in buying the house, I was spying on her, because the state of Michigan has had her under surveillance for years for being pro-life and they put things in her food and water.  I realized she was a nutter, knew we would not want to be living next door to her, and left.  Later, looking at the photos of the house, I noticed that at one time or another, previous owners had put up not one, not two, but three satellite dishes.  My wife and I were talking about the loony-tunes lady on the phone that night and looking at the photos, and I got an evil thought; I said we should buy the place, get up on the roof, and point all the satellite dishes at her house. * But that would be so wrong *(LOL).



not if you give her an able amount of tinfoil for hat!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 29, 2011)

Your neighbors should NOT dictate the way you live on your own property.

Thoughts while reading the entire OP.

1. Your neighbors are making ALL dogs bad because of the actions of ONE dog and that is just plain stupid.
2. (your) Neighbors are *******s
3. I'd told the guys hooking up the security camera that they were violating privacy rights having the camera pointed towards your property. Security cameras should cover the property area they're on NOT someone else's ... even if it's adjoining. There are ways to adjust the cameras so that a person's property is covered entirely but still screen out adjoining properties. 
4. Dogs barking ... just barking. Sad that we can't translate dog bark... hard to tell if the dogs are shouting "hello hello happy to see you hello hello!! come play with us hello hello!! " or "go away, stay away, our place, stay away, go away!"  Anti-bark collars are for problem dogs that don't seem to get it when the owner is repeatedly telling them "No!" or "Quiet!" But it may be a solution if the dogs HAVE to go out and you and the missus are just too preoccupied to be with them. But it should never have to get down to that. 
5. File complaint against officer threatening to shoot dog. To my understanding if the dog is a KNOWN nuisance, has a "record" of getting out and harassing/biting people then animal control should come in and assess the situation to see if the dog is able to get out on it's own and is likely to be "dangerous" (i.e. unwarranted biting). 
6. It's your yard... start taking the dogs out while naked. That'll force THEM back inside THEIR house... not the other way around.
7. The video:... aww nice bonding moments. 
8. Consider training the dogs NOT to bark until you tell them to... it can be done, just takes time and patience. At least they won't bark at the neighbor when they're out at the same time. 

You shouldn't have to move just because you live next door to an *******/jerk. It's sad that he/they had a bad experience with a different dog but they didn't have that experience with YOUR dogs. They need to get that through their heads and stop being so prejudiced. 
Hope things work out for you.



Bill Mattocks said:


> When I first moved up here from NC, I was  looking at a house that I thought maybe we could buy with cash outright  near here (yeah, the market is that depressed) and I went to look at it;  I took a camera to take photos since my wife was still in NC.  The  neighbor lady came out and asked what I was doing; a perfectly normal  reaction, and so I explained myself to her.  She told me that no, I was  not interested in buying the house, I was spying on her, because the  state of Michigan has had her under surveillance for years for being  pro-life and they put things in her food and water.  I realized she was a  nutter, knew we would not want to be living next door to her, and left.   Later, looking at the photos of the house, I noticed that at one time  or another, previous owners had put up not one, not two, but three  satellite dishes.  My wife and I were talking about the loony-tunes lady  on the phone that night and looking at the photos, and I got an evil  thought; I said we should buy the place, get up on the roof, and point  all the satellite dishes at her house.  But that would be so wrong  (LOL).


 That'd been funnier than hell. Not to mention bogus/fake video cameras with 9v powered red leds so they're on 24/7 :lol2:  
I shared a home (renting out rooms) with a lady that hoarded newspapers and specific magazines because she was a "covert operative for the FBI" it was amusing at first until I caught her red-handed snooping in my room and raised holy hell with her (I was *ahem* a bit more volatile back then ... verbally). Scared her out of the house and she moved a week later.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> ahhh, the planning of such misdeeds is such fun! :lol:
> (you can also sign him up for gay porn....)



Gay porn wouldn't land him in jail to be butt-raped. I'm not talking about playing practical jokes here.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Gay porn wouldn't land him in jail to be butt-raped. I'm not talking about playing practical jokes here.



It sounds like someone's already been pointing several of these at this guy's house for awhile now, and they're working just fine thanks.  I think Bill needs to find a solution that does the opposite of this.  Personally, I recommend barely-sub-coma doses of Prozac, administered forcefully if necessary.  Lithium might also be helpful.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nomad said:


> It sounds like someone's already been pointing several of these at this guy's house for awhile now, and they're working just fine thanks. .



Nah. Some people are just born *******s. :lol:


----------



## granfire (Aug 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Gay porn wouldn't land him in jail to be butt-raped. I'm not talking about playing practical jokes here.



bwahahahhahahahaha....

But it might offend him more on a personal level


----------



## elder999 (Aug 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> bwahahahhahahahaha....
> 
> But it might offend him more on a personal level



Or, judging by the relatively late in life marriage to a mail-order bride, he might just_ like _it. :lfao:


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> We just want to finish up our lease here and find another place to live.  When we're quit of this place, we're quit of him and that's life.



One of my favourite quotes from the Art of War is "*he who has an enemy shall suffer*"

It is one of the most misunderstood quotes and more commonly interpreted as meaning "if you decide to make an enemy out of somone then you will suffer". 

But as in this instance you have an enemy and you are sufferring and will continue to suffer until this enemy is eliminated. It is not your fault you have the enemy, you didn't choose him, he chose you.

I can appreciate you are happy to move house but if you hoarde anything like I do then it will cost over $1,000 to move all your stuff, then you have the effort involved, the inconvenience and potential problems at the new place anyway.

I wish I knew a great way to eliminate these sorts of enemies but i don't..no amount of compliance will work, Military strikes are probably not the order of the day, escalation may cause him to back down but it may make things worse, eliminating his ability to cause you harm is difficult, potentially risky and expensive(keep doing things that irritate him until the local departments regard him as no more than a prank caller).

Just beating someone into submission is not enough since they may still think they have a chance so it is not enough to just win but you have to make sure they *know *they can not win. In your case you need at least three entities to tell him so. The Sherriff's office and Animal control need to tell him to stop calling them and the local courts need to tell him not to waste their time(since that would probably be his next step).

Since moving won't necessarily fix your problem because you may get a neighbour ten times worse at the new place and therefore still have to find a real solution I would recommend trying a little harder to eliminate this person as an enemy. Which doesn't mean leave him with a pair of concrete boots at the bottom of the river. I'm not saying make him your friend either, you just have to make him no longer be your enemy.

First thing to realise is this guy has problems and as far as he is concerned, they are really big problems and you are just the last straw. So spy on him a little, do a little social engineering, get inside his space and find out what his problems are. Odds are his wife is a cow, she treats him like garbage, the baby just won't shut up, he's sad because he is a complete and utter wimp, he can't fight, lived with his mom so long he has lost all touch with his manhood and to top it all off the "tuff-guy" living next door who has the whole world in the palm of his hand is scary cause mommy never taught him how to be a man.

Bearing all of this in mind, ask him for a favour...ask him to help you hang the punching bag which is too heavy to do on your own(not) and teach him some Karate. Teach this tosser that as much as he may hate the bogey man living next door he needs you.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 29, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Our 'dangerous breed' dogs:
> 
> http://youtu.be/nUKpIn-2LxU


They look ready to lick that poor bald man into submission...


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 29, 2011)

Big Don said:


> They look ready to lick that poor man into submission...



that's what I thought, you couldn't find a bigger pair of softies if you tried.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 29, 2011)

Of course, all of this is fun dreaming of revenge, not any actual planning or intent.  Right, folks?  Just sayin'...


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Of course, all of this is fun dreaming of revenge, not any actual planning or intent.  Right, folks?  Just sayin'...


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this.


----------



## Balrog (Aug 29, 2011)

Suggestion:

1.  File a written complaint with the landlord about the neighbor.  Inform him that if the neighbor continues to act in the manner that he is, that will constitute an unsuitable environment and will be grounds for breaking the lease and moving.

2.  File a written complaint with the sheriff's office about the behavior of the deputy.  Hopefully, you got his name and badge number.  If not, make sure you give your address and the date/time that he arrived at your house.


----------

